# Victor/Miller Pro rakes



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

So my tonutti rake looks like its not going to be the rake for me. A local dealer has a victor used on the lot. Quick googling tells me its a Miller pro 1150 in green paint. Anything particular to check on these rakes?

Also the big question I have with this rake is since they don't fold up, how the heck am I supposed to haul it home? 12 ft is pretty darn wide on my trailer, is there is way to take the hitch off easily?


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I have a MP 1150 works good bought it used 2 years ago . I heard there was a gear box change along the way some where but I don't know if I have a new or old. I paid $3500 used from dealer two years ago and had them deliver. The non-removable arms are a pain takes up a lot of space to store next rake will have them . Only thing I saw was that you had to be careful along the stone rows I got a little close and it tried to suck the rake into the brush it actually went sideways.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Also looking at a couple Kuhn 3200GTs but I figure for the same money I should buy the bigger rake right?

Doubt I can convince them to deliver, but its a couple hours up the highway so I don't want to tempt DOT.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I bought a 1100 to use as a backup about 2 seasons ago. Seems to be a decent design, maybe a little bit of a club compared to the European designs Anyway I pulled it home about 80 miles at highway speed behind the pickup, some 4 lane and a trip thru Wendy's.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

If you are really concerned, take your gooseneck and stand the rake up sideways, cross block and strap it on. I've hauled many an overwidth load like that.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

First, definitely look into the gearbox issue mentioned earlier. Parts are no longer available for the early design so if something goes wrong the repair is updating to the new gearbox. (Or a creative machine shop repair). New gearbox update would cost more than your rake. 
Second. Haul it. If it's your rake and your trailer, DOT won't be an issue. The rules for hauling your own wide equipment aren't nearly as stringent as those for commercial hauling.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Yes I've read about that serial number break. I think I should be set on this one. It has a serious gearbox issue. When they took it in trade the previous owner didn't mention this. But they tested it and it doesn't work. Sales guy says they will run it through the shop and fix whatever the problem is for the same money. I need to measure a couple field entrances this morning but I think I"m going to buy this rake. Not many options out there for affordable used rotaries this fall. I only have a bit of second crop left to do, but I hate running a borrowed rake all fall.

Also I assume these go down the road alright at pickup speed? The tonutti was too light and bounced like a tedder over 20.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Mine towed 50 mph straight as an arrow. Overwidth on a trailer without permit will get fines, I've been there. Smv sign in daylight and towing is my choice if you can move at safe speed on appropriate roads


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Got the rake home yesterday. The pinon/driveshaft gear was chewed up so the dealer had to put a new one in. I ended up pulling 3 arms and the safety guard which made it legal width on my deckover.

I was more than a bit nervous pulling it down the road to the field but it made it.

2 questions, 1 how do you adjust it to a tractor height? 2. What is the optimal discharge point?


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Victor was a Miller Pro made for John Deere. I came across them when I was surfing rotary rakes. For some reason JD and Miller had a fall out. I think Miller sold out a few years ago.Everybody down here uses roll bar or wheel rakes. I really want a rotary but $$$ is an issue.


----------

